# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Just want to say Hello to Excel experts and learners..

## R Sathish Kumar

Hi All,

I am not well versed in excel and looking for good learning experience from the experts.

Advance thanks for your support and fellow friends.


Thanks,
R Sathish Kumar
India.
 :Smilie:  :Cool:

----------


## arlu1201

Hello R Sathish Kumar, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

